# 3 wood or 3HL wood



## MadAdey (Dec 14, 2015)

As the title says, 3w or 3HL. 

There is only normally a 1.5*-2* difference is loft. But does anyone really find much of a difference between them.

The reason I ask is because I'm thinking about a new 3 wood, but it's going to be a long drive to go to a fitting centre that actually has the shaft options and both these heads available to try. 

The HL is obviously a little bit easier to launch having more loft, but on average does anyone find much loss of distance over a standard 15* 3 wood. 

So what are people's opinions on these 2 clubs.


----------



## shewy (Dec 14, 2015)

no noticeable distance loss, I had a 3 wood and 5 wood and I hit my 5 wood just as far, I got rid of the 3 wood as the slightly shorter shaft resulted in a better strike, anyhow fwiw my 5 wood is cranked down to 17 degree's so in effect a hl 3 wood.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2015)

I had a RBZ stage 1 three wood and I struggled with it both of the deck and off the tee - lasted about 6 months with it 

I then went to a stage 2 3HL and it's brilliant - superb off the tee and just as good off the deck. 

Hit it further than I ever could my 3w


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 14, 2015)

Why not go for a 15* that is adjustable by the 1.5 to 2* to turn it into an HL!

That way, the you can check the conditions to see which mode it's better to be in! Though conditions may not be so severe in your part of the world (even NC) as on clay-base winter clag this side of the pond!


----------



## hovis (Dec 14, 2015)

Rbz stage 1 3 wood is awesome in 3 and 3hl.  They haven't really got the profile to hit that well off the deck though.   The ping g30 4 wood is a beast of the deck


----------



## ger147 (Dec 14, 2015)

hovis said:



			Rbz stage 1 3 wood is awesome in 3 and 3hl.  They haven't really got the profile to hit that well off the deck though.   The ping g30 4 wood is a beast of the deck
		
Click to expand...

The Ping G30 FW doesn't come in a 4 wood.


----------



## hovis (Dec 14, 2015)

Sorry, ment g25.   Haven't tried any g30 fairways yet


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 14, 2015)

shewy said:



			no noticeable distance loss, I had a 3 wood and 5 wood and I hit my 5 wood just as far, I got rid of the 3 wood as the slightly shorter shaft resulted in a better strike, anyhow fwiw my 5 wood is cranked down to 17 degree's so in effect a hl 3 wood.
		
Click to expand...

I read an very interesting article in I think National Club Golfer when they were testing fairway woods.  And they said exactly the same thing, the vast majority of amateurs would benefit a lot more from using a 5 wood, especially from the deck, as the shorter shaft means more chance of hitting the sweat spot and therefore just as much, if not more distance on average then they would get from trying to hit a 3 wood all over the face.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 15, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Why not go for a 15* that is adjustable by the 1.5 to 2* to turn it into an HL!

That way, the you can check the conditions to see which mode it's better to be in! Though conditions may not be so severe in your part of the world (even NC) as on clay-base winter clag this side of the pond!
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, but that has one pitfall to it, increasing the loft on TM also closes the face. I got the 12* driver so the loft could be cranked down as I much prefer to look down at a face that sits open.

Got to say the conditions here are pretty good, even in winter. It's around 10*-15* most days still, but when the weather turns you certainly do not go out in it.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 15, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I had a RBZ stage 1 three wood and I struggled with it both of the deck and off the tee - lasted about 6 months with it 

I then went to a stage 2 3HL and it's brilliant - superb off the tee and just as good off the deck. 

Hit it further than I ever could my 3w
		
Click to expand...

I had a Stage 2 3w and wasn't that impressed to be honest with it from the deck. Now off the tee it was a monster, but hated it from the fairway. So you find that the easier to launch 3HL is worth looking into as an alternative to standard 3w then.


----------



## Slab (Dec 15, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I read an very interesting article in I think National Club Golfer when they were testing fairway woods.  And they said exactly the same thing, the vast majority of amateurs would benefit a lot more from using a 5 wood, especially from the deck, as the shorter shaft means more chance of hitting the sweat spot and therefore just as much, if not more distance on average then they would get from trying to hit a 3 wood all over the face.
		
Click to expand...

Begs the question why not get a 3w without an elongated shaft!


----------

